# Best CoffeeShop in Rio



## comi_the_mrnjalica (Jun 12, 2019)

HI,

I'm new to this forum, I tried to find answer to my question, but I coundn't so I'm sorry if I posted question that already exist.

I'm traveling to Brazil/Rio de Janeiro in this November. I'm interesting if anyone can recommend me any good coffee shop there. I know that is Brazil world's bigest coffee producer so I'd like to travel there well prepaired


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

comi_the_mrnjalica said:


> HI,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, I tried to find answer to my question, but I coundn't so I'm sorry if I posted question that already exist.
> 
> I'm traveling to Brazil/Rio de Janeiro in this November. I'm interesting if anyone can recommend me any good coffee shop there. I know that is Brazil world's bigest coffee producer so I'd like to travel there well prepaired


 Firstly, welcome to the forum 

To be honest, I found it surprisingly hard to find good Brazilian coffee in Brazil! A lot of places there tend to sell illy or lavazza, which is a bit of a disappointment. I believe most Brazilian coffee isn't that high a grade and ends up in a lot of cheaper blends, so I imagine the majority is just exported straight out of Brazil...

That said, the good stuff they produced can be amazing, so have a look around!

Admittedly I wasn't as into coffee when I went there and was on a very tight timescale (we had 3 weeks to make it from Rio to Bolivia), so I didn't have time to hunt around for good shops!

Hopefully someone else can chip in with some decent suggestions.


----------



## comi_the_mrnjalica (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks a lot! I'm going to spend a few days in Sao Paolo, and than two weeks in Rio. I hope that I'll have enough time to hunt for coffee around.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Might be an idea to take an AeroPress, a hand-grinder (one that fits inside the AP) and some nice beans.. At least you'll have good coffee then.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Don't know how up to date it is, but the Third Wave Wichteln Map only has Coffee Lab in San Paulo & nowhere at all in Rio.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

ashcroc said:


> Don't know how up to date it is, but the Third Wave Wichteln Map only has Coffee Lab in San Paulo & nowhere at all in Rio.


I've been to Coffee Labs in São Paulo and don't rate it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

comi_the_mrnjalica said:


> Thanks a lot! I'm going to spend a few days in Sao Paolo, and than two weeks in Rio. I hope that I'll have enough time to hunt for coffee around.


My experience in Brazil is that the third wave coffee scene is in its infancy in major cities. The fact that São Paulo is one of the biggest cities in the world and very cosmopolitan, and yet it's hard to find a decent coffee shop.

The Brazilians have not yet discovered coffee in my opinion. Unfortunately most of the high quality beans are exported. You'll find that, although the coffee equipment coffee shops have look good, the extracted result in the cup and sometimes the quality of the beans is far from desirable.

If I were you, I'd buy a couple of bags of ground coffee (if you don't want to take s grinder with you) and an Aeropress.

By all means do try the local coffee shops, but don't expect them to blow you away.


----------



## sfJonatas (Jul 12, 2019)

Cafe Secreto

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g303506-d9777794-Reviews-Cafe_Secreto-Rio_de_Janeiro_State_of_Rio_de_Janeiro.html


----------

